# ISO Re-handling



## Reich90 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi all,
I know I have seen locations posted for this in the past but couldn't dig them up. I am looking for good options of where to send my knife for a new handle with some character.

Thanks for your guidance and suggestions.


----------

